# Telepathy: Did humans in the past posses this ability?



## conductor (Jan 9, 2021)

I have experienced telepathy. The goal of this post is to show that humans possess multidimensional capabilities. I suspect that in the past, these capabilities were more pronounced and easier to use/access.

My views and experience with telepathy are an assimilation and synthesis of a variety of resources. There are not any particular resources that I can recommend. Most of what I have read has been worthless.  It took self work and practice. Though with the energy that is available in this realm now, perhaps it will be easier going forward.

When I was young, I was fascinated with telekinesis and telepathy. I felt like I could do it…I just forgot how. I tried male/yang energy. Concentration, focus, using sheer willpower. Nothing. Like Luke Skywalker trying to raise his spaceship out of the swamp.

As I got older, I started balancing male/yang energy with female/yin within myself and with my interactions with others. I strengthened my empathic and intuitive skills through energy healing work, meditation and practice. I realized that for me, many of these skills/abilities are female/yin energy. For telepathy, instead of projecting, I have to open myself up and ask to be heard and allow someone else to enter my field. Using the heart more than the mind/brain.

My experiences with telepathy have usually been of hearing an actual voice in my head. Perhaps that is why it is associated with mind/brain instead of heart. The mind is a powerful tool, especially when driven by the heart.

The first time was incidental. We were doing energy healing distance work. The other guy was as surprised as I was, so it was brief and the connection severed. Telepathy was not the purpose of what we were doing, so there was no point in trying to reestablish the connection.

Another experience came unexpectedly. I did a small favor for a talented woman who does healing/teaching/empowerment/spiritual work. She thanked me telepathically. I was driving down the road, and suddenly there was a telepathic communication. It was a brief connection and exchange. To experience it was so cool! She probably did more for me than I did for her!

I have had a handful of other experiences. I do not doubt that it is real. I know technology exists for projecting voices into somebody’s head, but true telepathy is also real.

Empathically connecting and communicating with other people, animals, pets, plants, trees, etc...is a gateway to telepathy. My experience is that telepathy is a more advanced form of that connection.

To me, this is all about human potential. I relate my experience to help others learn or remember their potential. @Myrrinda has said that she has experienced telepathy too, so maybe she will add her experiences. I will telepathically invite her to post here!


----------



## Maxine (Jan 9, 2021)

Telepathy is still possible and will always be, and it's not that hard to do with enough practice, you just have to start with small things, like moving your pen or just some small object with your mind alone by focusing only on this one object and nothing else in the world!


----------



## Myrrinda (Jan 9, 2021)

Yes people are capable of it, but many things are just forgotten.

For me it is a mixture of empathic emotions (feeling what the other feels) and just simply knowing. Often I answer their questions without being asked. It works the other way around too, that somone is telling me something I wanted to know but didn't say out loud. I also feel when someone is thinking about me or talking about me, but I don't say anything anymore because it's said to be paranoia, but there is a differnce between real unjustified paranoia and the visceral feeling in my body that I get when I just know...

It used to creep me out and I had a lot of poblems when I was younger, misdiagnosed BPD because depending on who I was with, I used to mirror the emotions and acted out what they were feeling. Took years to find that one out, like for example becoming aggressive and screaming when in a group of people who had just had an argument and were secrectly hating each other. I even admitted myself to the psych ward once. That was after hanging out with someone who had a lot of mental and also real world problems, on top of it came my own (I was unemployed, in debt to the bank etc) that overwhelmed me and I just wanted to be helped, should have known better, other than pharmaceuticals I didn't get therapy.

I used to smoke a lot of weed every day to somehow deal with my emotions but it stopped working, it was like cigarettes in the end, and I finally gave it up. This is hard to admit for me because hemp is a gift from God ? but after quitting it got better, I was able to discern which feelings are mine and which ones come from outside. With Mary Jane it was just one big bulk of feelings in the end. It worked in the beginning and I managed to get a High school Diploma (Abitur in Germany), started at university, get a job training and everything, but years later it just didn't help me anymore, not even against headaches or something, like it used to).

The empathic ability for me used to work best with emotions the other is suppressing, only recently have I learned to open myself up to "normal" feelings, but the suppressed ones screamed the loudest so to speak. Like before a meeting at work, I always feel my bosses nervousness when she has something unusual to tell that she doesn't know our reaction to. I also feel when there is a discussion and someone starts getting mad, or in the supermarket (Classic!) - I have pleeenty of time, totally relaxed slow shopping, then I get to the check out line and bammmm I feel in a hurry, because others are in a hurry!

CV sucks the hell out of everything but I actually am sooooo happy about home office working and in the beginning people really stayed 1,5 meters away from me, that was such a relief because for strangers, it works best when in close proximity. With people I know or even love, distance doesn't matter.

I don't say it won't happen in the future, but I don't hear voices, just yesterday I had an incident where I smelled something, it is sensual rather than audio, to be honest I don't want to hear anything on top of it, feeling is ok for me now, maybe I am keeping myself from that ability because I don't want it to get on my nerves...

You can also get people to call or text you, not always but I have done it a few times. And I don't always just say out loud what I feel like anymore, like answering their silent questions, I have learned not to but sometimes I just do and only afterwards it is getting clear to me what just happened. Always learning.

PS: what just came to mind, I'm a Trekkie ? TNG was my favorite show when I was a kid, and counselor Troi my favorite character because it's as close as it gets.
"Captain, he's hiding something"
​


----------



## Akanah (Jan 9, 2021)

I also had experience with telephathy during the kundalini-awakening but I heard words of someone with my heart. Telephathy have much to do with unconditional love.


----------



## conductor (Jan 9, 2021)

Myrrinda said:


> Yes people are capable of it, but many things are just forgotten.
> 
> For me it is a mixture of empathic emotions (feeling what the other feels) and just simply knowing. Often I answer their questions without being asked. It works the other way around too, that somone is telling me something I wanted to know but didn't say out loud. I also feel when someone is thinking about me or talking about me, but I don't say anything anymore because it's said to be paranoia, but there is a differnce between real unjustified paranoia and the visceral feeling in my body that I get when I just know...
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing. Clearly you are on the high end of the scale for empaths! Your experiences are a familiar one for empaths. My empathic abilities were shut down in childhood and re-awakened when I was an adult. My mother told me that when I was young, I would say things to people and react to certain people before even talking to them. She had to force me to "be polite". I don't remember much, but I shut down to fit in.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 9, 2021)

It is very interesting that at the heart of psychoanalysis is a telephony. The subject speaks; the receiver hears and relays back to the subject until the subject breaks down into a dark night of the soul-- whereby the subject can be reconstituded in a new University(al) discourse of personhood, etc. Freud and Hegel and all the rest to this day. It is acoustic and therefore very primitive. Did it emerge from the insane asylums that held the traumatized victims of the 19th century? A new form of therapy that allowed people to move about as utterly normal zombies? My hunch is yes.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 9, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> It is very interesting that at the heart of psychoanalysis is a telephony. The subject speaks; the receiver hears and relays back to the subject until the subject breaks down into a dark night of the soul-- whereby the subject can be reconstituded in a new University(al) discourse of personhood, etc. Freud and Hegel and all the rest to this day. It is acoustic and therefore very primitive. Did it emerge from the insane asylums that held the traumatized victims of the 19th century? A new form of therapy that allowed people to move about as utterly normal zombies? My hunch is yes.


Neuro linguistic(acustic) programming!

Works better after trauma.


----------



## Akanah (Jan 9, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> It is very interesting that at the heart of psychoanalysis is a telephony. The subject speaks; the receiver hears and relays back to the subject until the subject breaks down into a dark night of the soul-- whereby the subject can be reconstituded in a new University(al) discourse of personhood, etc. Freud and Hegel and all the rest to this day. It is acoustic and therefore very primitive. Did it emerge from the insane asylums that held the traumatized victims of the 19th century? A new form of therapy that allowed people to move about as utterly normal zombies? My hunch is yes.


Could this be the same by television instead seeing visions ?


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 9, 2021)

I believe that natural telepathy was taken from us by genetic gerrymandering via turning off 10 strands of our DNA. We have two active for the most of us. Who, why, how, when and where is another matter, but there are plenty of theories out there. Perhaps it occurred naturally after the Great Flood. It does make sense to do that if you want to conquer and rule a people in order to keep them from efficiently communicating amongst themselves.


Here is an excerpt from clairvoyant Edgar Cayce:

"Yes, we have the subject [The Lost Continent of Atlantis] and those conditions. As has been said, much data has been received from time to time through psychic forces as respecting conditions in or through the period, or ages, of this continent's existence. That the continent existed is being proven as a fact."

He claimed that the Atlanteans were well versed in technology that harnessed the power of the *quantum world*; this included the use of crystals and sound waves for healing, elevators and connecting tunnels that operated by compressed air and steam, quartz crystal science that was used to mine gold, copper and silver from the earth. Atlanteans were adept at the use of silicon chips at levels unrivaled in the modern world. The Crystal Skull, for example, was cut with such infinite precision that “no known modern tool could have replicated the job.” They were familiar with the amplification power of crystals in laser technology and memory chips. They made extensive use of *mass mental telepathy, psycho-kinesis and astral projection into fourth dimensional consciousness.*

https://www.edgarcaycenyc.org/edgar-cayce-on-atlantis


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 9, 2021)

A further note:  The difference (psycho-therapy vs telepathy) being roughly equivalent to that between free-energy-antique-tech and internal combustion.


----------



## Onijunbei (Jan 10, 2021)

no


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 10, 2021)

Great comment! I suppose you too have deeply mysterious reasons for this oracle-like comment. Must be telepathy!


----------



## EUAFU (Jan 10, 2021)

Perhaps the factor that suppresses the capacity for telepathy is the level of contamination in the body and the lack of adequate nutrients and, of course, the very belief that it is possible to communicate in this way.

Perhaps proper nutrition (see the topic of iodine dreams) plays a more relevant role than willpower and spiritual practices.


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 10, 2021)

An interesting topic!  My first outright experience was attending a fair as a young boy at the catholic church we went to where there was gambling with quarters to win a stuffed toy to support the church.  You picked a number and lost so the church would get the money.  My dad gave me a few quarters and left me to it.  I did not bet right away and dad said "Why aren't you betting?".  I said,"I don't know what number is going to win yet."  He told me it doesn't work that way but I waited a few rounds and then the winning number popped into my head and I plopped the quarter down and won.  My father was surprised!  Soon parents started giving me quarters to win stuffed animals for their daughters after they had lost many dollars trying to win.  Soon the priest came over seeing I was on a winning streak and told me I couldn't bet anymore!  I wasn't aware that this was not normal to bet and win when the right number revealed itself.
     I was shy and while I had friends I liked to be by myself too.  I think being around people all the time drained me and filled me with polluting emotions.  So when I was talking to my mother as a 17 year old teenager she revealed that people on her side of the family had psychic experiences.  My grandmother knew the exact time I was being born in the hospital and knew I was a boy.  My mother when she was a young teenager was riding in a car that crashed and people were seriously hurt.  Her brother all of a sudden felt something terrible had happened and got my grandfather to go looking for her and indeed it had happened.
    I am an explorer and a very curious person so I found a book of a psychic and he gave instructions of how to focus and receive thoughts.  It was like meditation as I lay in bed with the lights off.  I set up a rigorous experiment.  My friend would focus on something for 30 minutes at a particular time and I would try to receive. I would call him at the end of the time period and tell him what I received. We would switch who received every other time.  Now sometimes your mind is in a turbulent state and I would say 25-30% of the time I could not get a communication.  One image that I remember receiving was a sailing ship with people all over it making it work and my friend concentrated on a old model sailing ship model he had in his room.  Another I remember was I received an animal but it was contorted somehow making it difficult to figure out what animal it was.  It was odd looking and I guessed it was a monkey.  Wrong he said its a photo of our German shepard, but when I got to look a the picture the dogs head was contorted around his body in a strange way and that was why I had difficulty figuring out what kind of animal it was.  We did about 10-15 experiments.  I did very well while my friend could not receive anything close to what I was sending.  When I told my mother that I had successfully tested myself she told me it was dangerous to use this ability and I should stop.  It wasn't easy to focus for 30 minutes and get a hit.  I had other stuff to do.
     I was interested in dreams so in college for the first year or two I had a dream journal next to my bed and would jot down my dreams as soon as I awoke.  I had one peculiar dream:  I was riding a yellow school bus filled with young black people who were talking in  weird languages.  The bus was going to Niagara Falls which was a place newlyweds would go to.  While I was riding the bus I met the only white girl on the bus and we were making out in the back of the bus.  I forgot the dream.
A girl who I had just met months later asked me if I wanted to go on a field trip to Niagara falls...it sounded like fun so I said yes.  When I entered the bus I was surprised that it was filled with African exchange students and the girl who asked me to come.  We did make out on the back of the bus and she became my girlfriend.  I had completely forgot about the dream and months later I was looking through my dream journal which I had stopped using because I was so busy and was shocked  to see this written down months before!  Everything in the dream came true months later!
     I haven't had any serious psychic stuff happen later in life but i haven't been trying.


----------



## Onijunbei (Jan 10, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Great comment! I suppose you too have deeply mysterious reasons for this oracle-like comment. Must be telepathy!


there are 2 realms, the physical and the spiritual.  In the physical is set forth, undeniably, the ability to speak, learn language, the physical diapragm, vocal chords, mouth, tongue, thought to physical speech.  This is what is created.   In the spiritual world, that would be the only rational argument for when we are pure Consciousness, then that would be our only means of communicating.  If people are experiencing telepathy, they are somehow, momentarily, stuck between the 2 worlds..


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 10, 2021)

Maybe that is true. Maybe too consciousness can be conceived as a kind of technology (from our "current" perspective). We simply don't understand any more the communications frequencies available to us. The old world was smashed; its technologies of communication/consciousness/energy/transportation (e.g. airships) all lost or, more likely, buried under the heavy weight of the New World Order put in place in the late 19th century.  The specific and unrelenting goal of which was and is to focus us on the future and systematically destroy the old-- making us slaves in the process.This was the thought behind my cryptic point-- not well put, to be sure.


----------



## Jetsam (Jan 11, 2021)

The biggest reason we don't ordinarily use this sense, even bigger than our diet and interference with our DNA or whatever, is the treatment of this activity as crazy and/or fake... "just your imagination, it's not real" type of thing. After a while, it's more comfortable to just quit talking about it. After a while of that you just don't think about it as much anymore. I figure you have to exercise it and we generally don't these days, we're all so distracted. But I think it's a sense like any other. Most of us can develop our senses further with practice.


----------



## codis (Jan 11, 2021)

Maxine said:


> ... you just have to start with small things, like moving your pen or just some small object with your mind alone by focusing only on this one object and nothing else in the world!


Sorry, but that is called telekinesis, and is a different matter.

Human brains operate with electrical currents, which emanate EM fields. This is measurable, e.g. via EEG. Telepathy is thus plausible to a certain degree. Michael Persinger and others did scientific tests in this field. With scientific, I mean with measurable effects, and rigorous statistical  evaluation. At least about two years ago, some of those reports were still publicly available as PDF reports.
What bothers me is that his work was sponsored by the usual Alphabet Soup Agencies ...


----------



## conductor (Jan 11, 2021)

Jetsam said:


> The biggest reason we don't ordinarily use this sense, even bigger than our diet and interference with our DNA or whatever, is the treatment of this activity as crazy and/or fake... "just your imagination, it's not real" type of thing. After a while, it's more comfortable to just quit talking about it. After a while of that you just don't think about it as much anymore. I figure you have to exercise it and we generally don't these days, we're all so distracted. But I think it's a sense like any other. Most of us can develop our senses further with practice.



Agreed. It doesn't need to be shrouded in mystery and I no longer bother with fitting in. The more we talk about our abilities and then start using them, the more we step into our own power.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 11, 2021)

Akanah said:


> SonofaBor said:
> 
> 
> > It is very interesting that at the heart of psychoanalysis is a telephony. The subject speaks; the receiver hears and relays back to the subject until the subject breaks down into a dark night of the soul-- whereby the subject can be reconstituded in a new University(al) discourse of personhood, etc. Freud and Hegel and all the rest to this day. It is acoustic and therefore very primitive. Did it emerge from the insane asylums that held the traumatized victims of the 19th century? A new form of therapy that allowed people to move about as utterly normal zombies? My hunch is yes.
> ...


Certainly the television can (does) brainwash but there is also a form of telepathy that works through the medium of rf transmission which I suppose is because the waves pass through the Aether and co-mingle as they do


----------



## Sapioit (May 26, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> A further note:  The difference (psycho-therapy vs telepathy) being roughly equivalent to that between free-energy-antique-tech and internal combustion.


I would say that psycho-therapy is like the internal combustion, while the telepathy is like free-energy antiquitech, rather than the other way around.



Oracle said:


> Certainly the television can (does) brainwash but there is also a form of telepathy that works through the medium of rf transmission which I suppose is because the waves pass through the Aether and co-mingle as they do


Or because we can pick up radio-frequency transmissions, as they interfere with the metals and magnets which make our brains' magnetic fields.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 26, 2021)

Sapioit said:


> I would say that psycho-therapy is like the internal combustion, while the telepathy is like free-energy antiquitech, rather than the other way around.
> 
> 
> Or because we can pick up radio-frequency transmissions, as they interfere with the metals and magnets which make our brains' magnetic fields.



oops.  that was definitely a long typo...


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jul 5, 2021)

The tower of Babel story also seems to hint at telepathy, the idea of everyone speaking one language. With the confusion of languages, the bond between kindred spirits was forever broken.

We experience a kind of telepathy when we read someone's body language, when we decipher intent in the tone of one's voice, eye contact, etc. I often experience it with certain friends who always seem to say exactly what I was just thinking. 

Perhaps it is in our capacity for deception that blocks our telepathic abilities from manifesting more fully. Only in a completely truthful society could we even come close to a bond with other individuals on a level where trust is its foundation. Imagine a world where you could read everyone's thoughts and everyone could read yours. Deception would then be impossible. 

Before we can restore our sleeping powers, we must restore trust, first in ourselves, then in the world at large. We definitely got our work cut out for us!


----------

